# Prop-1 and fading bat eyes



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Been working on a set of bats that have their eyes controlled by a prop-1 controller. There are currently 4 bats, we could 4 more bats if we want. I am using the hanging 14 inch bats you see all over at halloween this time of year I have repainted them slightly to make them look better, I cut out their eyes, and replaced them with red LED's then ran hookup wire thru the inside of their bodies and out a small incision near their foot, the eyes were installed by making a 2 inch cut near its neck. The LED's are pulled thru the eyes and then a dab of hot glue is put on the back of the LED and pushed back into the socket, I then paint the edge of the eye where I cut it. The prop-1 will be installed inside of bat #1 and the whole thing can run off a 9volt battery for 7 hours (the prop-1 and all 4 bats). All the other bats will have their wires terminate in bat #1.
The program on the prop-1 chooses a random bat and also randomizes the on times and the off times of the LED eye sets.

Here is a video, a bunch of you have already seen this in chat.

http://grimvisions.com/images/movies/batkeeper03.wmv


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff Krough. Nice mod on those bats. Those bats are everywhere but I like them because they scare my better half. She hates bats.  (Sorry Vlad )


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

You just never quit making props, do you? lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job krough 
will look real spooky in night time


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Great way to make a neat prop awesome. I love how subtle it is...you'll get doubletakes with that one...sorry to be naive, but what's a prop-1?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very interesting idea... I wanted to do the same thing with some rats as well.

ghostie - here's a link to a webpage that should explain the PROP-1...

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Controllers/cbsbp1_PROP-1.html#Prop1Controller


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice krough! Can more than one bat have his eyes glowing at a time?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes it could HJ, but not with the current program. this change would also change the battery life profile 

Here is a link to the prop-1 http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the links...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

ScareFX said:


> Good stuff Krough. Nice mod on those bats. Those bats are everywhere but I like them because they scare my better half. She hates bats. (Sorry Vlad )


 ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! hates bats?..................... just teasing. LOL

Krough, you know i will need to buy them from you for next year now dont you?
 :devil: Btw.. Sweet prop!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Krough, if you weren't already taken I'd ask you to marry me. I just love your props. Swoon!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Finally got the cage in, The bats have a home.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

And a fantastic home it is! Great prop!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

naturally, it's not just any cage, that would never do... not for krough the propmaster2006, deluxe edition. It's probably the creepiest cage I've ever seen.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool cage! Whered ya get it?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Nick - that was my exact thought when I saw the cage...

Thats' a great cage for a devil bat... or a devil mutant baby... or a devil 4 as*ed monkey...

opps... slipped a South Park reference in there.

Anyway - if I weren't a guy, and married with kids, I'd marry you too Krough. Great freakin work my man.


----------

